# Halloween is in the Air



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Finally got around to recording a song I wrote last year in honor of the holiday. The melody is taken from part of the song "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star", moved into a minor key because that makes it more spooky:jol: The pictures were taken over the years by Spooky1 and our neighbor Alan.

As noted in the final credit, this is dedicated to home haunters everywhere because you're the ones from whom I've drawn so much inspiration when it comes to Halloween


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That was great Roxy!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Likey, Likey!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicely done, Roxy! Catchy tune.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Roxy that was WONDERFUL! I love the words and the creepy music....such a perfect Halloween song! Kudos to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears!


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work Roxy, A new Halloween song to enjoy on spooky nights.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

You did a great job Roxy..


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow! Well done, Roxy, thank you!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sooo cool Roxy....your very creative...thanks for sharing....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What fun!!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my peeps!:jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

this is great!! reminds me of something we might hear in a TIm Burton movie!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seeing as how Halloween is less than two weeks away, it's time to re-air this song


----------



## Dyad (Sep 29, 2014)

Great song and video Roxy


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Roxy that was awesome! Well done


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Thats great well done. Love the photos as well.


----------

